# 1960's Texaco Slot car kit



## BTTFDMC1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

IDK if this is the right section for this but i'd though I'd show off something i found in 2010 in a bookstore

the box:


















inside the box:









russkit "23" & knock off never used









parts still in bag never opened and decals never used









some kind of burn or something on the body









not too bad right? only cost me 2 bucks was that too much for it? and any one have any more info on it and how one was able to get it? what i have seen is they were a promo after you bought so much oil or something.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Never ever seen that!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Me either! Sweet find! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW very cool... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is wild!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Bummer someone used the body for a cigarette rest.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

That was a 1966 one year only give away. When you bought 6 gallons of gas you could buy the car. Tha body is a pre-painted Vanwall. The friction drive was a novel idea, but I have heard it did not work out too well. Here is mine:



I bought it assembled and I never took it apart for fear of losing pieces. It has never been run because I don't want to mess it up.

If you are interested in selling it, LMK

Thanks,
Marty
marysville, OH
[email protected]


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

These are great, historically significant slot cars.
As far as we know, there will never be anymore Texaco slot cars produced.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I think it was money well spent. Congrats. I would have bought it even though I am diecast, just because it is neato.


----------



## BTTFDMC1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

1970AMX said:


> I think it was money well spent. Congrats. I would have bought it even though I am diecast, just because it is neato.


I'm Die Cast collector too and i like the novel items from gas stations and when i saw this i was "oh this looks neat and old. I thought it would be missing parts and i was happy every thing was still in it unused.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm... Marty's is discolored in the same spot?? Maybe not a burn then??


----------



## BTTFDMC1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmm... Marty's is discolored in the same spot?? Maybe not a burn then??


yeah i noticed that too the same discolorration is on the bag that holds the parts. a reaction to the tape/plastics/metal/rubber in the 40+ years of being stuck in the same spot?


----------



## BTTFDMC1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

*update* i had found another slot car blog site and after posting the pics i asked one of the experts on this and what he told me it's a bit of a rare one with the knock off in a bag a guy had about 4 or 5 of them all lose knock offs and it was a bit rare to have the russkit 23 and not a 22 (people would replace the 22 for the 23). Even with the body the way it is with the warped rear end and bit of a cracked front nose this one is in the $100 rage. Not that I plan on selling it but it's nice i can make my $2 and then some back if i ever plan on selling it.


----------

